# Health committee warned against 'demonisation' of e-cigarettes



## Alex (8/9/15)

*Health committee warned against 'demonisation' of e-cigarettes*
STV
8 September 2015 18:16 BST





Vaping: Advertising ban would be 'counter-productive'.©michaeldorausch.com."> Creative Commons Cropped
*The "demonisation" of e-cigarettes risks making them more attractive to youngsters, an MSP has warned.*

Holyrood's Health Committee heard evidence that the over-regulation of electronic cigarettes could be counter-productive in light of evidence about their ability to help smokers quit tobacco.

MSPs are currently examining a Scottish Government Bill that will introduce restrictions on the sale and marketing of nicotine vapour products (NVPs) such as e-cigarettes, including a minimum purchase age of 18 and limit on advertising and promotions.

Mike MacKenzie, SNP MSP for the Highlands and Islands, said he is concerned about the "disparity" between evidence from health professionals on the potential benefits of e-cigarettes and negative public perceptions of the products.

Drawing on his personal experience as a vaper, he welcomed a precautionary approach to advertising but questioned whether there is scope for a more positive attitude to the products.

"I haven't had a cigarette now for over three years, which I regard as nothing short of a miracle in terms of the fact that I was a very heavy smoker for a very long time," Mr MacKenzie said.

He continued: "Those people who are excessively cautious about these products, I would urge that they take that factor into consideration because if we demonise these products we run the risk of actually making them more attractive to the people we don't want to start using them - youngsters - whilst at the same time denying the opportunity to the people we do want, the smokers who want to start cutting down or stopping smoking."

John Lee, head of public affairs at the Scottish Grocers Federation, said any ban on advertising e-cigarettes would be "highly counter-productive".

He said: "On a personal note, I feel that to an extent the Bill is already somewhat behind the curve.

"We have seen new evidence from Public Health England and so on that is really beginning to highlight the potential health benefits of these products.

"It gives the Scottish Government far too draconian powers in terms of restricting advertising."

Guy Parker, chief executive of the Advertising Standards Authority, said banning responsible advertising would "send a message to the world at large that e-cigarettes are as bad as tobacco".

He said: "Even if those people who are now vaping and were smoking, even if there is some safety issue, it's not nearly as bad as the safety issue they had before, the health issue they had before when they were smoking tobacco."

Alan Teader, marketing manager at one of Scotland's largest e-cigarette retailers Vapourized, said limitations on the way e-cigarettes can be marketed mean companies are unable to combat negative public perceptions.

He pointed out that while retailers can use celebrities to promote their products, they are not allowed to use medical professionals.

Mark Feeney, policy and development pharmacist at Community Pharmacy Scotland, said: "There is potentially a big public health prize, we just need to be careful that we maximise it without exposing young people or potentially non-smokers to these products."

source: http://news.stv.tv/scotland/1328327-health-committee-warned-against-demonisation-of-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

